# recommend me a return pump....



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

hidden WTB, i just need a temporary return pump to cycle a new tank, (cat's out of the bag..LOL). i'll be using my eheim 1262 once i transfer everything over but in the mean time i need a cheap (or used) return pump around 900gph to get things going. 

how are the mag pumps? they are slightly cheaper.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> hidden WTB, i just need a temporary return pump to cycle a new tank, (cat's out of the bag..LOL). i'll be using my eheim 1262 once i transfer everything over but in the mean time i need a cheap (or used) return pump around 900gph to get things going.
> 
> how are the mag pumps? they are slightly cheaper.


They are solid pumps - but on the noisy end. I have a mag 12 that I use to pump water from the basement for water changes.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks, ended up going with the jebao dc6000 pump. from what i hear, it's quiet, about 800gph, and controllable. and it's only $100. i do have the eheim 1262 as a backup tho.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> thanks, ended up going with the jebao dc6000 pump. from what i hear, it's quiet, about 800gph, and controllable. and it's only $100. i do have the eheim 1262 as a backup tho.


I have the same pump for my 60 gallon seahorse tank and frag setup. Its surprisingly robust - I have let it run dry for probably a good 5 minutes (accidently) during water changes without any adverse effects.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

oh nice, is it really as quiet as they say it is?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> oh nice, is it really as quiet as they say it is?


definitely quiet - when you get it you have to make sure the impeller is seated correctly (you may hear a small rattling sound if not).


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> thanks, ended up going with the jebao dc6000 pump. from what i hear, it's quiet, about 800gph, and controllable. and it's only $100. i do have the eheim 1262 as a backup tho.


where did you buy that for $100?

considering trying it out as a back-up for my 1262.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

the good old frag box. 

becareful he might touch your bum. lol jk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am using the Jebao DC12000, and I am happy with it. I can control the flow and its quiet. Cost less then $150 including shipping.


----------

